# solpadeine in pregnancy



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi there

I am suffering from the mother of all colds & it's now gone to my chest. I'm coughing loads which makes my throat sore & me cough more. Previously I've take soluable co-codamol & it really seems to help. Is this ok to take in early pregnancy or should I stick to paracetamol?

thanks

G
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi G,

Have you tried paracetamol on its own yet? I'd try using that regularly first and if that doesn't help then you could use co-codamol if you needed to. Use of codeine in pregnancy isn't routine and the recommendations are that it shouldn't be used long term or in the latter stages near term; but it is okay for short term/occasional use if paracetamol doesn't work.

Hope this helps and that you feel better soon    
Maz x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Maz

Yup I've tried paracetamol but the solpadeine seems to soothe my throat as well & so I don't cough so much. I won't take it for more than a couple of days & maybe only at night time so I can get some sleep. Shame it doesn't unblock my nose though 

I guess it's a good sign that I'm protecting bubs properly so my immune system is slightly depressed, I had this when I was pg with N too


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep its a pain that your body doesn't look after you all that well at this time  

You're fine to use it for a few days and do use during the day if you need to )(better for you to get better quicker  You could try olbas oil/karvol for the blocked nose if you need to. I know it only works while you have your hankie stuck under your nose but at least it gives a bit of respite   Can sympathise I had a lousy cold in my latter stages with L  

Get well soon  

Maz x


----------

